# where's the ice



## genzbug (Nov 29, 2008)

has anyone found ice on the small lakes up around devils lake yet, thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Some ice... but good luck walking on it!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My prediction is fishable ice (6") between Dec. 20 and 30 this year for the northern half of MN & ND. It'll come late, leave early. El Nino winter they're saying. Doesn't look like a full day under 30 until 12/5 for Grand Forks, which bodes for slow formation across the ice belt.

Enjoy some late season pheasant hunting, or muzzleloader to pass the time!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like it will be colder than expected with the new 10-day forecast. We may have our first full day under freezing this week. Charge your Vexilar!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Anyone been out in SE ND checking ice cover? I will be out hunting tomorrow and am interested to see what the small lakes and sloughs are looking like. I would think that we should have no problem being on the ice by 12/12.


----------

